# desktop nach neustart leer...



## sucker77 (11. Juni 2007)

hallo,

ich bin neu hier und wollte erstmal sagen das ich froh bin das es solche seiten wie diese hier gibt und großen LOB aussprechen.

hier erstmal mein problem und was ich schon versucht habe:


nach dem hochfahren des PC (WIN XP Home SP2) bleibt der desktop leer und es ist nur noch das hintergrundbild zu sehen.
ich kann nur noch mit hilfe des taskmanagers auf den pc zugreifen (strg+alt+entf)

anwendungen lassen sich darüber normal starten und ansonsten habe ich auch keine probleme.

ich habe unter "prozesse" gesehen das die explorer.exe nicht gestartet wird und wenn ich versuche sie manuel zu starten, beendet sie sich gleich wieder und der desktop bleibt leer.

Ich nutze bitdefender10 als virenscanner und zonealarm als firewall.

das problem bleibt auch bestehen nach dem hochfahren im abgesicherten modus.

ich war so "schlau" mir aus dem internet einen serial für ein programm herunterzuladen das ich kurz zuvor installiert hatte (ACDsee), dabei waren auch einigen dateien, unter anderem die "keymaker.exe", als ich darauf doppelklickte verschwand die datei seltsamerweise und das beschriebene problem erschien kurze zeit danach.

ich weiß natürlich wie selten dämlich das von mir war

ich habe darauf hin mit meinem bitdefender einen kompletten systemscan durchgeführt und er hat auch was gefunden:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\***\Anwendungsdaten\Sun\Java\Deploym ent\cache\javapi\v.1.0\jar\count.jar-39899205-405bed1e.zip=>BlackBox.class
Infiziert mit:
Java.Trojan.Exploit.Bytverify

Desinfizieren fehlgeschlagen

C:\ - selber pfad wie oben bis =>VerifierBug.class
Infiziert mit:
Java.Trojan.Exploit.Bytverify.C

C:\ - selber pfad wie oben bis =>Dummy.class
Infiziert mit:
Java.Trojan.Exploit.Bytverify

Desinfizieren fehlgeschlagen

C:\ - selber pfad wie oben bis =>Beyond.class
Infiziert mit:
Java.Trojan.Exploit.Bytverify.C

zum schluss gibt bitdefender an er hätte die count.jar-39899205-405bed1e.zip verschoben.

ich weiß gar nicht ob die gefundenen trojaner/viren tatsächlich was mit meinem problem zu tuen haben, da der letzte virenscan schon einige wochen her ist, - aber ich vermute schon.

Ich habe auch mit HiJackThis einen scan gemacht und auf einer anderen seite gepostet, dort wurde mir gesagt das damit alles in ordnung ist, - d.h. der fehler dort nich auszumachen ist.

die einzigste lösung die ich bisher mehrmals empfohlen bekommen habe ist das ich das system neu aufsetzen soll, - was natürlich ein riesen akt ist, da ich viele spezielle einstellungen an windows vorgenommen und diverse programme installiert habe.

kann mir jemand helfen?

BITTE!


ich weiß mir sonst keine rat.


----------



## PC Heini (12. Juni 2007)

Au Backe, da hilft wirklich nur noch neu aufsetzen.
Fehler zu suchen braucht wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit als neu aufzusetzen. Am Schluss ists eh soweit.


----------



## KlaDi (12. Juni 2007)

Reicht es bei sowas eigentlich aus nur die Partition auf der sich das Betriebssystem befindet zu löschen oder sollten in dem Fall, wenn ein trojanisches Pferd auf den Rechner gelangt ist alle Partitionen gelöscht werden?

gruß klaus.


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (12. Juni 2007)

ich hatte auch mal son ähnliches Ding drauf. Bei mir hats gereichts die Partion zu formatieren... ich rate euch: benutzt Linux! Diese ganzen Viren usw. sind nur für windows programmiert. Mit Linux können die euch wenig anhaben!

djjada


----------



## sucker77 (14. Juni 2007)

hallo, 

danke erstmal für eure komentare.

was den tipp mit dem formatieren der partion angeht, so wäre das bestimmt nicht schlecht, - hätte ich verschiedene partionen, - hab ich aber nicht. 
bei mir ist alles auf C:\, - ohne unterteilung, - 200 GB Festplatte (noch ca. 7 frei)

ich hab mir den rechner vor ca. zwei jahren so gekauft und bis jetzt keinen grund gesehen oder lust gehabt die platte zu partionieren.

es scheint wohl alles auf komplettes "plattmachen" hinauszulaufen, - schade. 

ich hab noch ca. 70-80 GB Daten die gerne vorher noch gesichert haben wollte (in erster linie XXX-material) , und natürlich ohne diesen verfi.... trojaner/virus/oderwasauchimmer mit zu sichern. ich hab bis jetzt, wenn ich daten gesichert habe, alles auf DVDs gebrannt. (sind schon einige durchgewandert).

kann mir jemand sagen ob und wie ich die daten sichern kann, - vorallendingen ohne virus?


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2007)

sucker77 hat gesagt.:


> ich war so "schlau" mir aus dem internet einen serial für ein programm herunterzuladen das ich kurz zuvor installiert hatte (ACDsee), dabei waren auch einigen dateien, unter anderem die "keymaker.exe", als ich darauf doppelklickte verschwand die datei seltsamerweise und das beschriebene problem erschien kurze zeit danach.
> 
> ich weiß natürlich wie selten dämlich das von mir war
> 
> die einzigste lösung die ich bisher mehrmals empfohlen bekommen habe ist das ich das system neu aufsetzen soll, - was natürlich ein riesen akt ist, da ich viele spezielle einstellungen an windows vorgenommen und diverse programme installiert habe.


Du bist nicht nur »schlau«, sondern auch »mutig« öffentlich zuzugeben eine unrechtmäßig generierte Seriennummer verwendet zu haben. Du kannst Dir nicht nur Ärger mit den Admins/Mods einhandeln, sondern auch mit dem Gesetz. 

Deinem Problem sollte man auch ohne Neuinstallation beikommen können. Meistens kommt dieser Tipp von Menschen die entweder keine Ahnung haben oder zu Faul sind es richtig zu machen 

Es ist möglich ein PE Windows von CD zu starten. Mittlerweile gibt es Tools die es Dir ermöglichen ein Windows (natürlich mit extra Lizenz) auf eine Boot-CD zu bringen von der Du starten kannst um Dein System zu retten.
Anders als beim geladenen Betriebsystem sind über so eine Boot-CD alle Dateien/Verzeichnisse löschbar. Virenscanner werden also nicht vom Betriebsystem daran gehindert die bekannten Viren/Würmer/Trojaner zu löschen.


----------



## Kitty17 (26. August 2007)

Hab auch das gleiche Problem am PC von meiner Freundin festgestellt, und habe mir gedacht: hab nen Virenkiller am MP3 player mit, also steck ich den dan und spiel das spybot drauf......

das die ikons am desktop wieder sichtbar sind hab ich geschafft, aber jetzt hab ich mir intelligenterweise den Virus am MP3 Player geholt.....

der mp is schon ziemlich alt, also wenn ich den weghaun müsst wärs kein drama, aber ich bräuchte noch einige daten.....

die daten sind wohlgemerkt nicht nicht weg, da ein dreivirtel des speicherplatztes belegt ist, aber er kann weder lieder abspielen, noch zeigt er irgendetwas an wen ich ihn am virenverseuchten pc ansteck...

(an meinem pc werd ich das ding sicher nicht anstekcen)

jetzt hab ich 2 fragen...

1) wie vernichte ich den virus am PC
2) was mach ich jetzt mit meien MP3?


PLAESE HELP ME!
´
THY Kit


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2007)

Probier es doch mal mit einer Linux-LiveCD. Damit solltest Du die Daten scannen und kopieren koennen. Ich wuerde hier Slax empfehlen, damit kannst Du die Daten naemlich auch gleich auf eine Windows-Partition kopieren.


----------



## Navy (26. August 2007)

Oder aber die die aktuelle special der ct' (security), bei der ist eine Knoppicillin-CD bei mit der man ein Livelinux booten und mit Hilfe etlicher tools, virenscanner usw versuchen zu retten /kann/.

Netter "Nebeneffekt": in dem Heft wird auch gleich einiges zur Grundsicherung eines Windowssystems erklärt und obwohl auch Artikel dabei sind, die ich so nicht unterschreiben kann sollte es für den Anfang recht brauchbar sein.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Kitty17 hat gesagt.:


> jetzt hab ich 2 fragen...
> 
> 1) wie vernichte ich den virus am PC
> 2) was mach ich jetzt mit meien MP3?



Hi Kit. Die sauberste Lösung ist meist eine Neuinstallation falls ein Betriebsystem virenverseucht ist. Meist schaffen es eh nur erfahrene Nutzer den PC zumindest halbwegs sauber zu bekommen.

Dein MP3 Player sollte vom Virus nicht "infiziert" worden sein. Es gibt sehr wenige Viren die auf jedem Betriebssystem laufen. Und vermutlich jeder MP3 Player hat je nach Hersteller ein anderes "Betriebsystem". Simples anstecken sollte des Gerätes sollte kein Problem sein, sofern in Deinem Windows nicht eingestellt ist die Autostartfunktion mit mobilen Datenspeichern zu benutzen.


----------



## Kitty17 (31. August 2007)

Dank euch.....
also meinen mp hab ich wieder halbwegs hinbekommen indem ich eine 2 patition angelegt hab, und dadrauf dann ihn angsteckt hab..... dann hab ich den mp neu formatiert (dabei hab ich mir zwar einige funktionen gelöscht, aber er läuft wieder.....)

der virus hat aber, wie ich vermutet hab die 2 patition angegriffen...... logischerweise gelöscht.........

den Pc von dem ich den Virus bekommen hab, werd KIT platt machen...... langwieriges fehlersuchen, und dann versuchen zu löschen, hat glaub ich weniger sinn wenn man sich nicht ganz so gut auskennt (so wie ich)....... auserdem hat sich der pc nicht auf F8 hochfahren lassen........ ganz eigenartig, ich nehme an das es sowieso nicht der erste virus ist.....

DANK EUCH ALLEN!

thx! KIT


----------

